

Why I'm a Creationist - danso
http://news.yahoo.com/why-im-a-creationist-141907217.html

======
ezl
"A story with God is the better story.”

A good reason for being a creationist is that you think God (or some being)
created life and the universe.

Thinking it's a better story is not a particularly good reason to call
yourself that.

The fact that science and pseudo science have conflicting hypotheses and
theories doesnt make creationism right either.

------
al1x
TL;DR: Science is sometimes confusing. So is religion. Therefore religion is
no less invalid than science.

What is this doing here, danso?

